# TF : Direct or Retail



## FishmanDE (Sep 4, 2020)

So I’ve officially caught TF fever. I need a 180mm and thought it’d be a good opportunity to try this out (planning to start with mab for obvious cost reasons). I’ve combed through what I could fine in the archives, but am still left with one very important question:

Who do I buy it from? 

I’d like to think buying it from a retailer would be a safe bet as they wouldn’t want to run the risk of selling a faulty knife, especially one of a higher price. That said, it is more expensive and I find it hard to believe that TF wouldn’t work with me if I was unsatisfied. Can anyone with experience buying these end this debate once and for all? 

And for the record, for me, F&F is of little importance for me. This will be used in a professional, high paced environment, so performance is key and I’m really only worried about the grind. And odds are it’ll be rehandled anyway.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 5, 2020)

You need to take the shipping cost into consideration given that Japan Post currently doesn't take new orders to USA. I ordered a denka directly in July and I'm waiting for Japan Post resuming shipment to US because I can't afford the 7,000 yen cost for DHL. And I think even with a retailer there is no guarantee the knife is perfect, but for sure it would be easier to return/exchange. BST is also a good place to look at.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 5, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You need to take the shipping cost into consideration given that Japan Post currently doesn't take new orders to USA. I ordered a denka directly in July and I'm waiting for Japan Post resuming shipment to US because I can't afford the 7,000 yen cost for DHL. And I think even with a retailer there is no guarantee the knife is perfect, but for sure it would be easier to return/exchange. BST is also a good place to look at.



I wasn’t aware of this. It said free world wide shipping, so I just assumed I’d be ok. I’m def keeping an eye on BST, but it seems like the window for mass sales has passed. Thanks for the input! Would love to hear of and developments for your order!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 5, 2020)

,


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 7, 2020)

I only have a tiny bit of experience with TF but for what it’s worth I’ve had two 195mm class Maboroshi gyuto, both bought from Rodriguez Butcher Supply. The prices were not significantly above buying direct and of course lower shipping cost and time buying from within the US. So I was wary of some of the problems that have been experienced with these but haven’t found any whatsoever yet (although I periodically thin some on the one I kept, they were both great cutters but not super thin BTE) as I’ve heard that part of the reason for the elevated retail prices has to do with vetting and quality control to a higher standard of precision.

Here’s the slightly strange part: it wasn’t a surprise as the photos clearly showed the difference in profiles and in both cases accurately depicted the knives I received, but although both fit the description of “TF Maboroshi 195mm gyuto” they were wildly different. One was barely 195mm, rather tall at the heel, with a big belly curve and more of a spear or ogive point than dropped tip - now that I’m thinking of it similar in shape to the passaround Gravier.. Very well suited to a cook who leans toward French style technique such as rocking. The other was significantly narrower, about 205mm edge length, quite flat profile, slightly more curve than a Kujira but not much. I prefer that one and sold off the other. So if anything I’d say make sure you see a picture of the particular knife you’re getting.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 7, 2020)

The most common issue I've encountered that would make me reject a TF is an overgrind towards the heel. Its easy to spot when the edge is placed flat on a board. The overgrind creates a hole in that region of the blade. I always ask for a pic with edge resting along its flat spot.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 7, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> The most common issue I've encountered that would make me reject a TF is an overgrind towards the heel. Its easy to spot when the edge is placed flat on a board. The overgrind creates a hole in that region of the blade. I always ask for a pic with edge resting along its flat spot.



Do you buy direct or from a retailer?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 7, 2020)

All my 5 TF's were purchased direct


----------



## wombat (Sep 8, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> The most common issue I've encountered that would make me reject a TF is an overgrind towards the heel. Its easy to spot when the edge is placed flat on a board. The overgrind creates a hole in that region of the blade. I always ask for a pic with edge resting along its flat spot.


Do you use the inquiry function on the website, or add the knife to cart then ask questions, or something else?


----------



## demirtasem (Sep 8, 2020)

wombat said:


> Do you use the inquiry function on the website, or add the knife to cart then ask questions, or something else?




I recently ordered a Denka. I contacted with Gaku first and ask my questions before I order. Couple days later he replied me back and sent me an invoice link. I payed via PayPal from that link. I didn't order from teruyasu.net. That’s probably because the DHL fee. I paid 7000Yen for DHL and if it exceeds, Gaku said they”ll cover the rest.


----------



## wombat (Sep 8, 2020)

demirtasem said:


> I recently ordered a Denka. I contacted with Gaku first and ask my questions before I order. Couple days later he replied me back and sent me an invoice link. I payed via PayPal from that link. I didn't order from teruyasu.net. That’s probably because the DHL fee. I paid 7000Yen for DHL and if it exceeds, Gaku said they”ll cover the rest.


Thanks, that's helpful


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 8, 2020)

I purchased directly from T-F twice a while back and added the Ebony handles. I was not disappointed and the cost savings between direct and retail was a lot back then.


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 9, 2020)

I think it’s worth contacting them first, too. There’s enough variation that it’s good to discuss specifics on length, height, belly, thickness, etc. Not to mention handles. Syutaro was happy to go through stock and have some pre-selected for me to look at.


----------

